# Replacing 6l6's with 6V6 tubes in Hotrod Deluxe



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Anyone done this ? I've seen it mention a couple times on another forum but just wondering if anyone here has done this ?

What changes were required/tubes used and what was your impression with the overall sound and having the lower wattage ?


----------



## GuyB (May 2, 2008)

Take a look here, few threads down :

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21252


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

nitehawk55 said:


> Anyone done this ? I've seen it mention a couple times on another forum but just wondering if anyone here has done this ?
> 
> What changes were required/tubes used and what was your impression with the overall sound and having the lower wattage ?


Three things have to happen to make this mod work...
1. output transformer has to change due to the lower plate impedance. That or increase the speaker impedance by an amount that will make the 6V6 work without frying.
2. Bias circuit has to be modded.
3. Plate voltage has to be decreased.


----------



## bcmatt (Aug 25, 2007)

GuyB said:


> Take a look here, few threads down :
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=21252


It's not quite the same question. That thread was about replacing lower powered tubes with higher powered tubes in an amp made for lower power.

This one is about bringing down the power by replacing the big and powerful 6L6s with little 6V6s. This is often done on amps to lower the headroom and alter the tone some. The transformers should be able to handle it in this case. However, it's not simply a case of pulling out 6L6s and pushing in 6V6s in that amp. At least a rebias will be needed in this case. I've never done it and know really nothing about it, but I know the trainwreck express cloners do it all the time. 
Don't give up hope. It shouldn't be too hard. Someone experienced with it will chime in very soon.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Ive done it, you need to make sure your using a 6V6 that can handle it. Every one I know of that has done this used JJ6v6"s with no issues. You will have to bias for them. As for sound, it wasnt worth it for me. I have an HRDX and with the right power tubes, speaker and preamp tubes, it sounds great.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> Ive done it, you need to make sure your using a 6V6 that can handle it. Every one I know of that has done this used JJ6v6"s with no issues. You will have to bias for them. As for sound, it wasnt worth it for me. I have an HRDX and with the right power tubes, speaker and preamp tubes, it sounds great.


Thanks BWT , got a friend that has one and we were talking about it . I had seen some mention of doing this but not any results . 

So you found the amp lacking in what way after the switch ?


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Big White Tele said:


> Ive done it, you need to make sure your using a 6V6 that can handle it. Every one I know of that has done this used JJ6v6"s with no issues. You will have to bias for them. As for sound, it wasnt worth it for me. I have an HRDX and with the right power tubes, speaker and preamp tubes, it sounds great.


Interesting the JJ's can handle the plate voltage...that's cool. Talk about an over spec. tube!:smile:


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

nitehawk55 said:


> Thanks BWT , So you found the amp lacking in what way after the switch ?


It sounded great at low volme, but at reasonble stage levels, it lost its presence, didnt cut, and went mushy, lack of definition.


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

Big White Tele said:


> It sounded great at low volme, but at reasonble stage levels, it lost its presence, didnt cut, and went mushy, lack of definition.


That would not interest him then , he gigs with it .


----------

